# Fliegenfischer-Set für Anfänger



## Jeens (9. August 2009)

Hallo,
ich wollte mal fragen was ihr von dem Fliegenruten-Set haltet . Ich brauche das Set für einen eher stillen See wo ich dann auf Forelle anfangen will zu angeln . Wäre dieses Set dazu gebrauchbar nur für den Anfang bis man 1. weis ob es wierklich auf dauer etwas für einen ist und bis man dann auch einigermaßen die Technik kann und kennt. Mein Preisrahmen liegt um die 40€ ( kann mir leider fürs erste nichts besseres leisten) . Und deshalb habe ich nur bei Askari.de ein set für 29,95 gesehen. :
Riverman Clear Water Fly Combo
Es besteht aus: einer leichten, dreiteiligen, mattschwarzen Glasfaserrute mit edlem, schnellem Blank, bordeauxroten Ringwicklungen, Hakenhalter und geschwungenem Korkgriff. Länge: 2,40 m, Gewicht: 130 g, Transportlänge: 86 cm. Einer ebenfalls mattschwarzen Fliegenrolle (AFTMA 6–7) mit Rollenknauf aus gemasertem Echtholz. Zum Lieferumfang gehören: gelbe, sinkende Fliegenschnur (Länge: 13,6 m), 5 fängige Fliegen sowie ein konisches Vorfach (Länge: 3,9 m  .
Das stand in der Artikelbeschreibung. Wäre echt nett wenn mir jemand mal etwas drüber sagen könnten vor und nachteile ich weis auch das fast jeder sagt das ist schrott aber soll auch nur für den Anfang sein.  Ich konnte auch leider nichts gebrauchtes im i-net finden. Hoffe ihr könnt helfen. 
Gruß Jens


----------



## AGV Furrer (9. August 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischer-Set für Anfänger*

Spar Dir das Geld, oder kauf Dir eine große Pizza dafür - dann hast Du mehr davon.



> mattschwarzen Glasfaserrute (130 gramm !!!)


Entweder ein Lämmerschanz oder ein Besenstiel. Auf jeden Fall keine Rute mit der man Spass am Fliegenfischen finden kann.




> mattschwarzen Fliegenrolle (AFTMA 6–7) mit Rollenknauf aus gemasertem Echtholz


Kann zu dem Set-Preis wohl nicht mal als Schnurlager zu gebrauchen sein.



> gelbe, sinkende Fliegenschnur (Länge: 13,6 m)


Eine Sinkschnur braucht "fast" kein Mensch, weil zu 99,99 % eine Schwimmschnur zum Einsatz kommt.
Zudem sind Sinkschnüre i.d.R. dunkel (braun) - um die Forellen nicht zu erschrecken. 
Ein gutes Zeichen für den "Sachverstand" des jenigen der dieses Set zusammengestellt hat.


Tu dir selbst eine Gefallen - und kauf es nicht.


----------



## Daniel1983 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischer-Set für Anfänger*

gelbe sinkschnur *KOPFSCHÜTTEL*


----------



## Flyfisher1 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischer-Set für Anfänger*

Hallo!
Es geht nichts über ein gutes Vorurteilsvermögen. Wissen ist Macht, nichts wissen macht bei vielen Leuten auch nichts.
Also zu den " Einsteigersets " ist hier ja schon einiges gesagt worden.
 ( Siehe Vorberichte).
In deinem Falle rate ich dir auf die Pizza zu verzichten, denn damit kannste nur Anfüttern und das tun " Fliegenfischer " angeblich nicht. Gib den Namen der Combo bei Google ein und du bekommst Infos von Leuten die so ein Teil schon gefischt haben. Dann bilde dir deine eigene Meinung. z.B. http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/angeln.php?t=50016
Weitere Infos über den Gebrauch von Fliegengerät findest du in meinem Space:
www.flyfisher1.spaces.live.com
Solltest du noch weiter Fragen haben schicke mir ein PN.
Gruß Ff1.


----------



## Zacki (10. August 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischer-Set für Anfänger*

Das Rivermann-Set habe ich leider auch gekauft,
steht jetzt unbenutzt in der Ecke, weil kaum zu gebrauchen (klar, wenn man ein Jahr Übung hat, dann kann man auch damit werfen, macht aber keinen Spass!). Ich habe mir, nachdem ich einen Kurs gemacht habe, (was ich empfehlen würde. Wenn kein Geld da ist, such Dir zumindest jemanden, der Dir die grundlegende Wurftechnik beibringt) ein Guideline-Set gekauft für 140,- Euro im Netz. Das ist schon ganz gut. Wenn Du was günstigeres z.B. von Askari kaufen willst, kann ich Dir folgendes empfehlen: Rute: DAM Calyber Tourance Fly für 52,95 Euro - ist jetzt meine Lieblingsrute - fisch´ich lieber als die Guideline - tolle Verarbeitung und weiche Aktion. Rolle z.B. Cormoran Flycor MR mit 85mm Großkernspule ca. 25,95 Euro - nimm nicht die Kogha für 12,90, die ist schrott , die Rivermann geht noch, hat aber keine Bremse und ist zu schwer und hat einen kleinen Kern - das gibt Schnurdrall - die Kogha hatte ich auch, ist mir die Bremse auseinandergefallen - die Schnurführung ist auch Mist - unbrauchbar! Dazu eine WF Schwimmschnur (DAM Forrrester Fly, 19.95 Euro) in der Klasse, wie Deine Rute (Klasse 5-6 wäre wohl OK).
Ein Konisches Vorfach zum Trockenfliegenfischen knotest Du Dir aus 3-4 Teilen Monofil von 50 mm bis auf 18 mm am preiswertesten selbst. Dann hast Du für knape 100,- Euro ein tolles Set, das Dir lange Spass machen wird. Vergiss das Rivermann - Komplettset.
Gruss Zacki.

P.S. wenn Du noch was an der Rute sparen willst, kann ich noch die Balzer Diabolo V Steck empfehlen für 30,95, dann liegst Du bei ca. 80,- Euro, die Calyber ist aber schöner und mit Transportrohr im Reisemaß.


----------



## kaizr (11. August 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischer-Set für Anfänger*

Moin,

ich habe mir ein Set von Shakespeare gekauft und bin voll zufrieden. Rute 6/7er um die 100 €, Rolle 50 € und Schnur (WF) 7/8er. Das Ganze für 120 € in dem Angelladen meines Vertrauens.

Ich benutze die Rute an der Ostsee und für den Forellensee / puff :q

Wenn du bilder sehen willst oder die genaue Artikelbeschreibung möchtest einfach eine PM an mich.

mfg fabian


----------



## Flyfisher1 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischer-Set für Anfänger*

Zitat


Zacki schrieb:


> Das Rivermann-Set habe ich leider auch gekauft,
> steht jetzt unbenutzt in der Ecke, weil kaum zu gebrauchen (klar, wenn man ein Jahr Übung hat, dann kann man auch damit werfen, macht aber keinen Spass!).
> Guckst du hier:
> http://www.youtube.com/user/TheFlyfisher1#
> ...


----------



## Bungo (11. August 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischer-Set für Anfänger*

Also eine Gute, und übrigens auch meine Einsteigerrute war die Magic Fly von Exori.
http://www.taho.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=26_41&products_id=843
Hier bekommst du sie für 51€.
Die Rolle dient zunächst in erster Linie als Schnurlager, da kannst du was günstiges nehmen (10-20€), was aber wirklich zu empfehlen ist, ist die Greys GLA 90. Kostet um die 50€ und ist zuverlässig und gut verarbeitet.

Jetzt kommt das Problem. Ich habe mit einer Schnur für 20€ angefangen und mich schon 2 Wochen später geärgert als ich was ordentliches mit meiner Rute geworfen habe... 
Also lieber jetzt 50-60€ investieren, dann ersparst du dir Ärger.
Die Lee Wulff Triangle Taper ist eine Super Schnur, aber kostet leider 60€...  Bekommen kann man sie z.B. hier:
http://www.marios-fliegendose.de/in...ufacturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1

Hoffe ich konnte etwas helfen.


----------



## BARSCH123 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischer-Set für Anfänger*

kauf es nicht gerade bei fliegen ruten und zubehör sollte man seine auswahl schon im laden treffen sprich du must die einzelnen teile ihn der hand gehabt haben und rolle an die rute anpassen auch fliegen kauf dir nur im laden #6#6

lg christopher


----------



## Jeens (11. August 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischer-Set für Anfänger*

Hallo, 
ja danke für eure Hilfe. 
Bei uns kenne ich leider keinen Angelladen der Fliegenruten / Rollen hat . Das einzige was ich in der Nöhe gefunden habe ich ein Fliegenruten-Set für 50€ im Hagebaumarkt. Da gibt aber keine Beratung bzw. die haben meist keine Ahnung ( noch weniger wie ich ).
Aber besten Dank.
MfG Jens


----------



## quandle (12. August 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischer-Set für Anfänger*

servusle,

will dieses jahr auch noch ins fliegenfischen einsteigen !
hab keine ahnung was man dafür alles braucht ? ;+
bin beim "normalen" angeln eher ein fan des feinen angelns und möchte dies dann beim fliegenfischen auch so versuchen ?!
man muss ja nicht immer ein set kaufen oder ?
die einzelne komponenten kann man sich ja auch so zusammenkaufen.

hab bei askari schon geschaut aber verstehe die angaben nicht ?! 

*Balzer Diabolo V Steck Traun 240  5/6 *
die würd so um die 30 euro liegen, ist die fein ? reicht die fürn anfang ? was brauch ich noch ?

wäre echt klasse wenn ich ein paar infos bekäme, will evtl. im sept. nach österreich geangeln und da komm ich am fliegenfischen nicht vorbei (sagen die einheimischen)
die andere frage ist es ob ich in ein paar wochen dann schon annähernt irgendetwas damit anfangen kann |bigeyes

gruß flo


----------



## Bungo (12. August 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischer-Set für Anfänger*



quandle schrieb:


> servusle,
> 
> will dieses jahr auch noch ins fliegenfischen einsteigen !
> hab keine ahnung was man dafür alles braucht ? ;+
> ...



Schau mal oben in dem Post von mir. Wenn du das Geld hast nach Österreich zum Fliegenfischen zu fahren, dann tu dir selbst den Gefallen und kauf dir ordentliches Gerät.
150€ und du hast solide und brauchbare Ausrüstung mit der auch das Fischen spaß macht.
Klasse 5/6 ist da schon okay, auch wenn du ein Fans des feinen angelns bist, es sei den du willst in Österreich auf Huchen oder so fischen, dann würde ich eher eine Klasse 8 kaufen.


----------



## quandle (12. August 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischer-Set für Anfänger*

keine frage, wenn mir das fliegenfischen zuspricht bin ich auch bereit geld auszugeben aber wenn ich dann keine interesse mehr hab und die 200-300 euro ausrüstung zu hause nur vor sich rumgammelt ist das auch blöd !

mal sehen |kopfkrat
was bräuchte ich noch auser rute und rolle ?

danke


----------



## Bellyboater (12. August 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischer-Set für Anfänger*



quandle schrieb:


> ...aber wenn ich dann keine interesse mehr hab und die 200-300 euro ausrüstung zu hause nur vor sich rumgammelt ist das auch blöd !



Dann hättest du immer noch die Möglichkeit den Kram wieder zu verkaufen.


----------



## Blauzahn (12. August 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischer-Set für Anfänger*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Dann hättest du immer noch die Möglichkeit den Kram wieder zu verkaufen.



Genauso ist es #6
Ich frage mich nur langsam, ob der TE eine gewisse "Beratungsresistenz" entwickelt (oder schon hatte |kopfkrat).
Die bisher geposteten Tipps, Empfehlungen und Hinweise sollten für die Entscheidungsfindung mehr als ausreichend sein. 
Die Aussage ist klar:
Das Set von Askari ist (nicht nur für einen Flifi-Einsteiger) nicht empfehlenswert!



quandle schrieb:


> was bräuchte ich noch auser rute und rolle ?
> 
> danke



- ne vernünftige Schnur (hat Bungo schon darauf hingewiesen)
- Vorfächer, gezogen oder selbst geknüpft (auch der Hinweis kam schon)
- Fliegen (auch das wurde erwähnt) 
wenn du Waten willst bzw. mußt um zum Fisch zu kommen
- nen Watkescher (kein Muß - da in versch. BL keine Kescherpflicht)
- Wathose (preiswert von Aldi aus Gummi in der du kochst wie ein Iltis - und auch so riechst / Atmungsaktiv angenehm, aber ab ca. 150,- Euro + Watschuh um die 80,- Euro / Neopren, erst was für den Herbst und Winter ab ca. 80,- Euro)
- Watweste (von 20 - 199 Euro - je nach Gusto)
sonstiges Kleinmaterial
- Arterienklemme
- kleine Schere oder Schnurclipper
- Polbrille
- Vorfachmaterial (Tippet)
- Fliegendose
- ggf. Bissanzeiger (Nymphen)
- Fliegenfett (zB. NevRsink
und gaaanz wichtig
- eine große Wiese + Anleitung um vernünftig Werfen zu lernen
empfehlenswert noch:
- Bücher zum Thema Fliegenfischen
- Ausdauer, Freude und Enthusiasmus

René


----------



## Eurobaer (13. August 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischer-Set für Anfänger*

Ich kann mich da nur den Anderen anschließen !

Wer wissen will ob ihm das Fliegenfischen Spaß macht, sollte auf jeden Fall einen "VERNÜNFTIGEN" Kurs besuchen. 

Es gibt sicher den Einen oder Anderen, der sich das Fliegenfischen selber gut beigebracht hat. Aber die Mehrzahl der Leute besucht einen Kurs. Da sind die 40 - 50 Teuronen besser aufgehoben als in diesen Billig- Set´s. Die meisten Fliegenfischerschulen bieten für die Zeit des Lehrgangs auch die Ausrüstung an. Wenn man dann damit gut zurecht kommt wird meistens noch das Gerät zum Verkauf angeboten.

Gerade beim Fliegenfischen ist die Ausrüstung nicht zu verachten. Auch die "Großen" Hersteller, Loop, Orvis etc. haben "Einsteigerset´s" zu humanen Preisen. #6

Lass die Finger von BilligSET´s ! :v


----------



## GBcarp (13. August 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischer-Set für Anfänger*

jo kauf dir was vernünftiges da musst du allerdings schon bis 250€ ausgeben aber glaub mir das lohnt sich:vik:


----------



## laverda (13. August 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischer-Set für Anfänger*

Hi an alle Anfänger, 
das Werfen kann man sich durchaus selber beibringen, wenn man sich mit der nötigen Disziplin, Literatur und z.B. Videos Stück für Stück herantastet und viel ans Wasser geht ohne den Drang wirklich Fische fangen zu müssen. Ich bin auch so ein Autodidakt und habe auch mein Abi im Selbststudium über Fernkurse gemacht. 
Ganz sicher führt ein Kurs aber sehr, sehr viel schneller und komfortabler zu akzeptablen Würfen und damit zum Spaß an der absolut schönsten Art Fische zu fangen. :l
Zum Thema der ersten Ausrüstung kann ich meinen Vorgängern nur beipflichten: Unbedingt entweder zum guten Fachhändler, der selbst die Fusseln wirft oder einen Sachkundigen mitnehmen. Es braucht nicht teuer zu sein, aber es MUSS zueinander passen. Lieber gut abgestimmtes Niedrigpreisniveau als teures Flickwerk.


----------



## Eurobaer (16. August 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischer-Set für Anfänger*



laverda schrieb:


> Es braucht nicht teuer zu sein, aber es MUSS zueinander passen. Lieber gut abgestimmtes Niedrigpreisniveau als teures Flickwerk.



Genau, und im guten Fachgeschäft solltest Du die Combo auch "testen" dürfen............dann stellt sich schnell heraus ob alles zusammen passt.:q


----------



## Jeens (16. August 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischer-Set für Anfänger*

Hallo erstmal besten Dank für die ganzen Antworten , ich habe zwar noch keine Fliegenruten da ich noch auf der Suche bin bei einem Geschäft in unserer Nähe aber gefischt habe ich heute dennoch mit Fliege. Ich habe mir einfach eine Stippe genommen ( 2,4m lang ) und daran eine 3,20m lange 28mm dicke Monofile Schnur und am Ende der Schnur eine Trockenfliege von Jenzi . Hab damit etwas werfen geübt und nach ein paar Minuten hat es wunderbar geklappt was ich selbst nicht erwartet hab. Dann bin ich einfach mal nur so zum Spaß an unserem Kanal heute Abend gegangen wo sehr sehr viele Schleie drin sind. Es war zwar doch schwer die Fliege richtig im Wasser zu setzen klappe aber nach einiger Zeit. Nach einer halben Stunde  sah ich immer wieder das plätscher der Schleie und welche habe ich auch verscheucht weil ich ja nur 3,20m Schnur habe und doch manchmal zu laut war , ist ja nur 50cm ungefär tief dort. Kurz bevor ich aufhörenwollte war die Fliege weg und die Rute krum . Einfach gigantisch. Es war sehr mühsam die Schleie aus dem Wasser zu bekommen mi der Stippe ( die Stippe war kurz vor dem Zerbrechen) aber ich habs geschafft. Es war eine sehr schöne 32cm große Schleie die jetzt wieder schwimmt. 
Gruß Jens


----------



## A.F.T.M.A. (17. August 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischer-Set für Anfänger*

Mach lieber für das Geld ein Fliegenfischerkurs und dan spaar und kauf dir was richtiges!!


----------



## Mikesch (18. August 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischer-Set für Anfänger*



Jeens schrieb:


> ... Ich habe mir einfach eine Stippe genommen ( 2,4m lang ) und daran eine 3,20m lange 28mm dicke Monofile Schnur und am Ende der Schnur eine Trockenfliege von Jenzi . Hab damit etwas werfen geübt und nach ein paar Minuten hat es wunderbar geklappt was ich selbst nicht erwartet hab. ...


Diese Technik nennt sich Tenkara


----------

